# ISTJ- Police



## Mercer

im an istj. im in good shape and motivated by duty and codes. i'm wondering if we introverts make good police officers, because my dad told me some guy didnt make the psyche exam because he was too passive. i'm 5'6 so i've pretty much avoided combat my whole life, im worried that i may flunk the mmpi-2 for some stupid reason. i suffered from depression as a young man. i dont know, im just worried. what am i going to do if i dont pass? with a police foundations diploma? be a fucking security guard? what can i do?


----------



## Drake

Be honest and try your best. If by chance you happen to not pass the psych part, they should let you know why, and I believe you can retake the test again after 30 days or something like that.


----------



## Mercer

Drake said:


> Be honest and try your best. If by chance you happen to not pass the psych part, they should let you know why, and I believe you can retake the test again after 30 days or something like that.


its a year


----------



## Drake

Mercer said:


> its a year


What about applying with different department, surrounding area type of thing


----------



## Tkae

Idk.

Every picture I've seen of ISTJs had them as policemen.

I wouldn't worry too much about it. You'll do fine roud:

But I mean, is there some other reason you're worried? Like not standing up to your family's approval by not becoming a policeman like your father?


----------



## Spooky

I was in the Marines and I'm pretty sure that ESTJ's thrive in that environment. I wouldn't worry too much about not passing it. Like someone else mentioned, if you fail you can retake it at a later time or apply to different departments. I have plenty of friends who didn't make it all the way through the hiring process several times, but eventually passed.


----------



## skycloud86

One of my little brothers is an ISTJ and he can be very much like a police officer. He seems to be very outspoken at what he sees as right and wrong.


----------



## Mercer

Tkae said:


> Idk.
> 
> Every picture I've seen of ISTJs had them as policemen.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it. You'll do fine roud:
> 
> But I mean, is there some other reason you're worried? Like not standing up to your family's approval by not becoming a policeman like your father?


my dad was in the federal gov as a CBSA investigator. he was actually head of CBSA intelligence at one point. so no there is no conflict, he actually suggested it. i wanted, for some godforsaken reason, to be a mortician, but i failed chemistry. anyways, i suffered from depression as a kid. i remember being 15 and getting literally 1 hour of sleep or no sleep. the MMPI-2 is used to filter out unwanted candidates, my dads friend failed becasue he was too passive.


----------



## Mercer

skycloud86 said:


> One of my little brothers is an ISTJ and he can be very much like a police officer. He seems to be very outspoken at what he sees as right and wrong.


funny you mention that. at my work, the managers often give me authority to monitor the people i work with and snitch on them when their taking hour long breaks and leaving the ISTJ kid to do their job.


----------



## Spooky

If police departments are only looking for extroverts then they are doing a disservice to criminal investigation because detectives are police officers and the qualities that make a good investigator don't neccessarily make a good law-enforcer.



> In most American police departments, a detective position is often appointed, rather than a position achieved by passing a written test. Prospective British police detectives must have completed at least two years as a uniformed officer before applying to join the Criminal Investigation Department. UK Police must also pass the National Investigators' Examination in order to progress on to subsequent stages of the Initial Crime Investigators Development Programme in order to qualify as a Detective. In many other European police systems, detectives are university graduates who join directly from civilian life without first serving as uniformed officers. Some people argue that detectives do a completely different job and therefore require completely different training, qualifications, qualities and abilities than uniformed officers. The opposing argument is that without previous service as a uniformed patrol officer, a detective cannot have a great enough command of standard police procedures and problems and will find it difficult to work with uniformed fraction.


----------



## Mercer

Spooky said:


> If police departments are only looking for extroverts then they are doing a disservice to criminal investigation because detectives are police officers and the qualities that make a good investigator don't neccessarily make a good law-enforcer.


that sounds right. but i've been told that a person with 10 years uniformed officer experience is also elligable. but yeah, i think thats about eight. in canada at least.


----------

